# Buying a car from a dealership



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm currently in the process of buying a pre-owned car from a dealership here in Mexico. I was wondering if anyone had experience going thru this process. Is haggling in a Mexican dealership that much different than in the US? I feel a bit silly asking, but any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can haggle a bit, but don‘t expect much of a drop from the asking price. I helped a friend buy a 2-year old $100,000 peso car from a new car dealership in Guadalajara and getting the price down $1000 pesos was a real chore. He bought the car, was very happy with it and the process was easy, as the dealership took care of getting the plates, etc. However, he had to pick it up at the dealership when the plates were in place three days later. If he had paid full price, they would have delivered it to his home in Chapala. You can do the math.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I'm not very good at haggling so I guess this makes things easier since I wouldn't be able to get that great of a drop. Also would it be better to buy from a dealership in let say Mexico City than Queretaro? Is it me or do cars seem to be cheaper in Mexico City?


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

My wife and I bought a pre-owned Toyota from the Toyota dealership in Acapulco. We got the price dropped to about the equivalent of 1,000 U.S. dollars. The negotiation was very easy for us but I credit that to my wife being an Acapulqueña. I was very impressed with their professionalism and the relationship we have continued to have with them. I will not hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

We just bought a used car from a new car dealership here in Colima. The price they quoted us was already marked down about $60,000 pesos from their original asking price but they would not take it down any further. However; the quoted price was the "drive-out" price; it included all taxes, license and registration fees, etc.

Generally speaking, it seems to me that prices for most things are a bit higher in Mexico City than in other parts of Mexico. I have actually never priced a car in Mexico City or compared prices on cars there but, I am not sure you would find lower prices there. Better selection of cars, no doubt but lower prices I would not know.


----------

